# Blurring Faces



## Win

In my new job, I must blur out faces of some of the people we work with to protect their identity. Is this something I could do with a brush in Lightroom or do I need to do that in Photoshop? I rarely use Photoshop (although I have the CC subscription that includes it) but I'm sure it would be able to do it if there isn't a suitable approach in Lightroom.


----------



## Conrad Chavez

You can do a certain amount of blurring by using the Adjustment Brush with its Sharpness slider dragged to the left (set to a negative value). If that's not enough, you can also drag the Clarity slider to the left. If you need a better blur than that, it's time for Photoshop.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

A third option is to use Exposure to make the faces very dark or overexpose them. With these three settings it should be possible to avoid Photoshop and do this in Lightroom.


----------



## Hoggy

Some more options, in addition to the above, are to put noise reduction to 100 and try contrast at -100.

And don't forget that you can right click on the adjustment pin and select 'duplicate' - several times, if needed.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

Hoggy said:


> And don't forget that you can right click on the adjustment pin and select 'duplicate' - several times, if needed.


I didn't know this one yet, thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy

The problem with that trick is that the pins can get stuck on top of eachother. I prefer to copy by ctrl/cmd click and drag.


----------



## Win

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.
Win


----------

